# info about copper sulphate



## funnykidz (Jun 15, 2011)

hi,
I would like to ask the info about the copper sulfate that used to kill the root in the sewer line..May I know the interval point that I need to instal the copper sulfate as the root extends a long way through a line?
thanks..


----------



## bobt (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to Arboristsite.

Copper Sulfate is a salt that is used to prevent roots from growing into sewer lines. Most people use a product that is granular in form, and is flushed down the toilet. Don't quote me, but I believe the product is called "Root-EX". 

Your question about intervals is somewhat vague. If you mean how often,,,,,I will guess twice a year.

I am no expert though. Buy the product that contains copper sulphate, and follow the directions on the container. It works well as far as I am concerned.

Bob


----------



## funnykidz (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for reply my ques..about the interval,i mean the distance for me to put the copper sulfate into the soil as the roots extend in a very long distance in sewer line..
as tree roots hate copper sulfate and wont go near to it,then what is the area or distance do copper sulfate will avoid the tree roots grow into this coverage area/distance? 
i do heard that product before..but what if for my case,the sewer line is not connected with the toilet?


----------

